# [SOLVED] Cricket revolution



## ramprasad5394 (Jun 6, 2010)

Will cricket revolution run on my pc?
here r my specs...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Cricket revolution*



> Minimum Requirements
> 
> Windows 2000 / XP / Vista
> 2GHz intel Pentium IV or equivalent
> ...


Your CPU, RAM and Windows are ok, but you might have a problem with your onboard Intel G33/G31 graphics.

Test with the Cricket Revolution demo before buying, and post back if you get any errors - http://games.softpedia.com/get/Games-Demo/Cricket-Revolution-Demo.shtml


----------



## ramprasad5394 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Cricket revolution*

it,s workin!!!


----------

